# Russian Pocket Watch Question



## James

What movement would this be? SB 19 jewels


----------



## Mikrolisk

The watch is a "Raketa"and contains a small "2609.HA"-calibre.










Should have 18800 A/h.

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk

Movement Raketa 2609.HA:

19 jewels

swiss lever escapement

movement size is 26mm; height 3.98mm

Tripple shock protection

runs 42 hours

accuracy is about -20 to +40s a day (well... err...)

18000 A/h (vph)

There is a 21j-Version, the "2609A (21j)" with 35 hours runtime.

Andreas


----------



## James

thanks, kind of thought so


----------



## Chascomm

James said:


> What movement would this be? SB 19 jewels


Raketa 2623 (like a 2609NA but 24 hour time). The 2609A is 12 hour only.

The dial is possibly a modern reproduction as there are many 'sdelano v SSSR' dials that are nothing of a sort. The ship caseback is a popular Raketa motif. So far as anybody can tell, in spite of the factory closure, all recently assembled Raketa-branded watches have been made entirely with genuine Raketa parts.


----------



## Mikrolisk

Believe me, it's a 2609.HA!

I've got a similar watch at home, the movement pic is from my Raketa. Had just opened it for that picture!

Andreas


----------



## Chascomm

Mikrolisk said:


> Believe me, it's a 2609.HA!
> 
> I've got a similar watch at home, the movement pic is from my Raketa. Had just opened it for that picture!
> 
> Andreas


Believe me.

2609 = 26mm, shockproof, centre seconds

2623 = 26mm, shockproof, centre seconds, 24 hour

Standard Soviet calibre codes, established circa 1960 and still valid today. Check out this listing of all the codes I have been able to find:

http://www.netgrafik.ch/russian-codes.htm

I have a Raketa braille marked 2609HA, when in fact the lack of seconds hand makes it a 2601H (01 = shockproof, no seconds). Incorrect calibre stamps are especially common on Raketa watches, less so on other Soviet watches.


----------



## Griff

Anyone got a pic of the Molnija 18 jewel pocket watch movement and is it any good?


----------



## Mikrolisk

You mean this movement:










???


----------



## Griff

Dunno as I havent seen one before. Is it ??


----------



## Julian Latham

Griff said:


> Anyone got a pic of the Molnija 18 jewel pocket watch movement and is it any good?


I've found them to be robust and reliable. Those I have had serviced and regulated by a watchmaker have also been suprisingly good timekeepers. I have a couple of collections on the go, one of the various casebacks .........










.............. and another of the different brand names the Molnijas have been sold under.

The movements seem to come in 15, 17 & 18 jewel variants. Some movements are well finished with Geneva stripes and others are best described as 'utilitarian'.

Julian L


----------



## blackandgolduk

Julian Latham said:


> .............. and another of the different brand names the Molnijas have been sold under.


I don't know if you've seen it already, but there's an Ingersoll badged Molnija on the bay at the mo, 30 quid BIN


----------



## Julian Latham

blackandgolduk said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> 
> .............. and another of the different brand names the Molnijas have been sold under.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you've seen it already, but there's an Ingersoll badged Molnija on the bay at the mo, 30 quid BIN
Click to expand...

James,

Got an eye on it as it is in better nick than the one I have - but Â£30 for a Molnija, and that's cheap compared to some !

I may well save the money and go all out for the one with the tracked agricultural tractor - apart from a swastika case back it's the last one I know of that I haven't got.

I really do need to get out more .............

Thanks for the heads up.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham

Griff said:


> Dunno as I havent seen one before. Is it ??


Yes it is :yes: . If you want the loan of one to see if it suits, PM me .

Julian L


----------

